# Flying HUB ll First of its kind



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 
I am a proud Florida native who has been been fishing central Florida waters ever since the late forties. To say that fishing is in my blood would be a gross understatement. I am ever so proud of our state and take great pride in sharing this Paradise on earth with others.To 'share' with fellow sportsmen/women such places as the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds and beyond is to me a* dream come true. Problem is the great distances involved. A trip to the Grounds can easily be 100+ miles one way. For serious anglers properly equipped headboats can easily make the trip. However, most of these trips last 39-44 hours or more. Fishing deep-drop for such species as the prized Yellowfin Grouper can take even loner. Fine if you have the time, but what if you don't?One alternative is Hubbard's Marina first of its kind Flying Hub ll:This faster than fast catamaran can reach the Grounds in two hours. And that can be just the starting point.The fishing is often incredible. Rich, talk about a memory to last a life time:Ever see a Yellowedge Grouper?Looks a lot different from a Gag. How about bigger that BIG Kitty Mitchell Grouper?Talk about real beauty:Talk about a real fight:Did you know that Cobia is also called Lemonfish, or Ling?There is a new potential 50# line class Cobia record. Captain Jimbo Thomas's trophy hit the IGFA scales at 121.2 pounds:Now that looks really good. Hope they are* hungry:They are:All good things must come to an end.The last 'fish' of the day:'I am ever so proud of our state and take great pride in sharing this Paradise on earth with others.'Please join us in sharing you wonderful experiences on the waters of our...Check out the video of the Flying HUB ll in action. See how may pictures you recognize from the video:


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Same old tired pictures over and over again.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Cool report keep it up...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Cool report keep it up..." Thanks! Will do just that. 

Regardless of how hard one tries... You simply cannot please everyone. 
"Same old tired pictures over and over again." Most were pulled from the video and are NEW! 
Suggest instead of complaining whenever you see my profile picture hit...


This just in from the 6/21/19 trip. 



It was another great one. For those not "tired" complete report to follow.


----------

